# Hedgie moving furniture..



## wheeluh_boy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys, new to the forums. This site seems to be the premier place to find information regarding hedgehogs and their "quirks." So hopefully you all can help me with my problem.

My girlfriend and I just acquired an adorable salt and pepper hedgie we named Leonidas. He's 12 weeks old, and we've had him for 4 days. He's taking to us very nicely, a little huffing when we pick him up, but after that he's fine. He loves to be able to run around free in the evenings and explore his new home.

We've done a great deal of research and are pretty well versed in everything a hedgehog requires. We know his lighting schedule, his preferred temp, food, water, housing, bedding and all that. What we don't know is what constitutes a boredom with a hedgehog.

Once we shut off the lights around 10 o'clock, he's normally up and very peppy all throughout the night. When we get up in the morning, though, it looks like a little frat party happened at the night. Is moving furniture, tipping his wheel over, shredding his litter towel, and (somehow!) tearing his water bottle from the side of the tank normal???


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Totally normal!

Ralph's cage in the morning looks like all heck broke loose in the middle of the night. Tries to drag his wheel under his blankie, throws his litter around - doesn't do his biz in it, just uses it it to redecorate his cage, drags his food bowl around etc etc....
I don't "think" it constitutes boredom, i think they just get carried away sometimes. 
As long as the police aren't called because of the disturbance, you should be ok  

Congrats on your new hedgie and welcome to HHC!


----------



## wheeluh_boy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance! When funds are plentiful I plan on putting him in a larger enclosure so he can use that energy hopefully in a more constructive manner!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the nightly frat parties are one of the biggest surprises to new hedgie owners.

Niblet throws a party every night!!

When we wake up in the morning, his cage looks nothing like it did the night before.

We actually put a little metal weight on the base of Niblet's wheel. That way he couldn't tip it over on top of him. Other than that...all of his furniture moves in the night including his food bowl which gets dumped over and food is spread out all over the cage! haha.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny must be the quiet, conservative scholar to all your frat boys! The only evidence of his nightly activities are a poopy wheel and empty food bowls. I must conclude that he spends all night writing and having 'deep, important thoughts' about things and stuff like his namesake!

Maybe Leonidas is just trying to live up to, well, THE Leonidas? I mean, that guy never did anything in half measures.... !


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Both my girls are pretty quiet. Napoleon has babies to attend to though so we'll see in a few weeks. Fuzzie..shes a liner diver hahaha


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Apart from the telltale signs of missing food and water and the wheel looking like it was attacked by a septic truck, Norman is pretty quiet. The worst he does is scoot his igloo a few inches from time-to-time (I'm pretty sure it's because the thing is too small for him now) and sometimes bunches up the liner to make a little pillow. He has only had one really wild night where there was more litter scattered around his pen than there was in the litter tray. Best guess is he wanted to have a beach party. I think it really depends on the hedgie's temperment.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc is pretty insane at night. He drags his paper towel under his wheel back into his pigloo, so I gave him an extra one so he didn't have to go near the poopy one, but now he just drags both back to bed. He's got 3 tiny little stuffed animals, a moose, snake, and teddy bear. He takes turns dragging the snake and moose back to bed with him. I've found his tp tube standing upright in his water bowl once! :lol: It looks like his cage blew up every single morning.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Herc is pretty insane at night. He drags his paper towel under his wheel back into his pigloo, so I gave him an extra one so he didn't have to go near the poopy one, but now he just drags both back to bed. He's got 3 tiny little stuffed animals, a moose, snake, and teddy bear. He takes turns dragging the snake and moose back to bed with him. I've found his tp tube standing upright in his water bowl once! :lol: It looks like his cage blew up every single morning.


Yeah i saw this thread and thought of Herc - the partaaaaay hedgie :lol:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Holden does the exact same thing. Every morning I find fleece strips everywhere, except for his fleece blanket which he keeps in his igloo to himself. I also cut a little opening in his litter pan (the one that comes with the CSW) because he's a little umm...hefty (625g!) and now every night he spreads his litter all around the cage, lovely :roll: His new favorite thing is to crunch up as much kibble as he can and leave it in a circle around his food bowl. I think he does it because my lint rollers won't pick up the kibble :lol: And I usually find his ball in his igloo with him, I should really get him a stuffie.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> Yeah i saw this thread and thought of Herc - the partaaaaay hedgie :lol:


It's so funny that you say this, we think of him as like the ultimate frat boy hedgie too!  Guess he's starting to get a reputation.....


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Hahah sounds like Sandslash is like a little hybrid of both. He makes a huge mess with food crumbs and a poopy wheel but when moving his toys he's very systematic. His police car hot wheels always get put inside his kleenex box house (which I decorated to look like a poke centre  ) And his balls with the bells in them get tucked into his TP tube, upon which time he makes a huge scene because he can't get them out. :roll: 

Hedgie-grandma hit a home run this Christmas and got him two glow-in-the-dark balls that he's obsessed with so those are always out because he's always playing with them. If I wake up in the night all I see is two round things moving about :lol: 

I dunno why he puts the cars in his other house though (he sleeps in his hedgie-bag or under his liner). Maybe he thinks it's a garage. Or it's possible that he thinks he's hiding them from me. I have no idea. :lol: 

I should add that I put all his toys back out in the open every morning and he tucks them away every night. Maybe he's very neat like his mommy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> RalphsMum said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i saw this thread and thought of Herc - the partaaaaay hedgie :lol:
> ...


Cholla & I have already had the talk that Ralph isn't allowed for sleepovers, as he's just a bad influence. :lol:

Neither is Snarf


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> Cholla & I have already had the talk that Ralph isn't allowed for sleepovers, as he's just a bad influence. :lol:
> 
> Neither is Snarf


Ahahaha.....I can't stop laughing! bad influence...........


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just noticed I said Ralph - you obviously knew I meant Herc. Although I think that Herc has already had a bad influence on Ralph, so that still applies. :lol:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I love you guys...

Anyways, Galvin, you should get some of those plastic pokeballs they used to have in happy meals. I probably still have them somewhere  
I love that you made a pokecenter!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I think Ralph must have read the thread and is now trying to make a good impression so he gets to sleep over at Cholla's....and to lay ALL the blame for partying destruction on Herc and Snarf.
His cage was a picture of tranquility this morning.........


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny, on the other hand, decided he was tired of his 'good boy' persona and flung his food all over the place last night :shock: was he having a food fight with himself?


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc's cage was pretty messy again this morning. He just doesn't listen to anyone....


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Neither is Snarf


After seeing his cage this morning, I don't blame you! he's usually so neat & tidy...pristine, even...this morning, I awoke to the dregs of a kegger...fleece strips everywhere...little Hulk guy knocked over...litter and poop strewn about...rock garden rocks rockin'...food in the litter and vice versa...wheel moved about 6"...

I think I know who's to blame but I can't figure how Cholla got all the way up here...I am SO tired or irresponsible parenting...tsk tsk... :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Yeah, I can already tell that I'm too late. My little, sweet mama's boy Cholla stayed up too late this morning. Didn't come "home" at all. I found him passed out on the first floor of his cage in his dig box. Apparently couldn't even make it up the ramp to his bed. :roll: 
Little bugger even huffed at me! ME!!!
We're going to have to have a little talk tonight about consequences.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"Sweet" my eye...he's a terrible influence on my pristine, innocent Snarf. 

I coulda sworn I a teeny white toga running out my front door early this morning. :roll: Subtle as a brick, that guy.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I blame Zoey.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> I blame Zoey.


Oh, see, THAT sounds about right. She's even been a bad influence on the hubby. Letting her nibble on his neck. :evil: 
And I HAVE found Cholla pressed up against the bars of his cage & his wheel on her side of the cage. Little nose going like crazy. Zoey, sitting there, huffing at him. (Even though she's much too far for him)


MissC said:


> I coulda sworn I a teeny white toga running out my front door early this morning. :roll: Subtle as a brick, that guy.


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: :lol:

TOGA!!!! TOGA!!!! TOGA!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> :shock: :lol:
> 
> TOGA!!!! TOGA!!!! TOGA!!!!


Foooooooood Fight!!!!! (apparently Pliny is totally responsible for that one!!)
- These Alberta hedgies are totally going to get reputations as the "Wild" boys / girls :?

PJM - I totally snorted at Cholla's choice of day wear - you're a genius 

 We do seem to have 'jacked the thread....  Sorry Wheeluh Boy...


----------



## wheeluh_boy (Feb 1, 2011)

no worries..i'm finding this quite entertaining. :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

wheeluh_boy said:


> no worries..i'm finding this quite entertaining. :twisted:


Well, at least you've learned that it's not only the hedgies that party...hedgie parents have a lot of fun too.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> hedgie parents have a lot of fun too.


 Second that one


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

PJM - I love you photo! If only Cholla new what the Alberta boys were doing to him! 
Food fights, toga parties, next thing you know there are going to be wild chariots races around the house!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Good Lord. :roll:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

The Hedgehog Hippodrome? :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: OK! Who started this?
This used to be a nice place where you could see sweet hedgie pictures & have your questions answered. And now we have frat parties & gladiators!?!
I believe the hedgies have staged an uprising. I think that you are no longer humans. The hedgies are on the computer, pretending to be you. Alas, only Nancy, Larry & I are left. And I hear Zoey at the door.
Funny how this all started right about the time MissC joined us.  She has a contagious sence of humor that appears to be our downfall.
Join with me please in my chant: "No more fun! No more fun!"
:lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> Funny how this all started right about the time MissC joined us.  She has a contagious sence of humor that appears to be our downfall.
> :lol:


By Golly PJM - I think you're onto something there!!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how this all started right about the time MissC joined us.  She has a contagious sence of humor that appears to be our downfall.
> ...


 :shock: 
Who me? Perish the thought!


----------

